# mixed serra



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

what serras would have the greatest chance of living together in a 120 imperial gallon tank together, looking at getting them around 5 inches, would like mannies or rhoms


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Geryi!!!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

safest bet is geryi. a lot of people have had luck with s. maculatus also. shark aquarium had an elongatus shoal together for a few weeks now with success.no mater what serra you chose you do run the risk of it going very bad. good luck

i wouldn't even think about rhoms, especialy at 4"-5". mannys i'm not sure, never heard of anyone trying them

i am currently setting up a 150 that i plan to put 3 or 4 s. sanchezi in and see how it goes.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya geryi would have the most success. I've also heard of sanchezi going together, but thats really chance.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

mannys have been tried before a couple times on the board i just wont say who the person i am thinking of is because i dont remember the conditions of that cohab.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

what about rhoms at 3 inches maybe 3 of them, has anyone tried it what was the outcome


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

your tank is too small to try it imho it has been tried several times always failed only one exception and it was a extreme condition for what is classified as home aquarium. im pretty sure you know how stuff is based on the caliber of the question so i think your kind of going down a dead end but im not jynx anything im just saying you likely know the answer to any questions you may have on this subject. no one will be suprised if the rhoms kill each other within a day to a year tops.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

ads910 said:


> what about rhoms at 3 inches maybe 3 of them, has anyone tried it what was the outcome


it may work out for a short time. i have seen small rhoms kept together at shark aquarium many times, but there are always some beat up ones.

years ago when i used to work in a pet store, we would go to wholesalers and see like 40 or 50 of them at 1.5"-2" together, but they were usualy in and out in a week, and even then half of them would be beat to hell, and i'm talkin a lot more than just fin nips.

there are public aquariums that have kept rhoms together in very large tanks,1000 gallon or larger.

my personal opinion is that its not going to work out like you hope, but i have been wrong before. honestly until you try you won't know. gg has kept irritans together for a long time and i never thought that would work it just depends on the fish as individuals and the conditions/ arrangement in the tank


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

ads910 said:


> what about rhoms at 3 inches maybe 3 of them, has anyone tried it what was the outcome


No, stay away from putting any size rhom together! Don't even try it.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Someone told me that the irritans GG had died.

Juvi rhoms






GG's s.geryi


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

That's true, but NOT from each-other. I believe it was a faulty heater?

To the OP ether Macs or possibly Sanchezi.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

150g tank is not even that big. I would try to stick with piranhas that have a high success rate and not just piranhas that may live together for a while. The point is, keep them while trying to provide the best liveable conditions. Its okay to try things, but most things have been tried and failed, for that reason we don't recommend others doing it, especially when the hobbyist does not specialize in cohab aquariums. So cohab geryi or move on to something else. I just hate to see people try to cohab piranhas that will not be together. And we all know lots can be together as babies, but as they grow they cannot, find something permanent, not temporarily.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

yeah fair responses, thats a no go then, no point if there going to beat each other up and look crapy, maybe go with mixed pygo, cariba piraya and reds cheers all


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

One serra cohab i'd try is Sanchezi. 
They're not too expensive and not too rare.
With a lot of hiding spots and good water parameters, they could maybe last a while...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe last a while? Thats my point exactly.









Sounds good ads, caribem piraya, tern, and reds. Still a good mix of fish. If you have the money go for it. Like 2 or 3 of each.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Maybe last a while? Thats my point exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if pygos are knowed to cohab a lot better together than serras, that doesn't mean they will last long together... 
Trying to cohab any kind of piranhas together always has risks... it's a hobby and that's a big part of it. Sometimes it works and sometimes no...
I don't recomand people to cohab serras, but if that's what they'd like to do, i'll always toss in my 2 cents.. I've seen many cohabs work out many months, even years.. It takes a lot of knowledge and time.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Also takes a bigger tank then 150g. I would stay away from it, if you are really wanting to try it and have money to waste. Get like 5 geryi or like 4-5 sanchezi and try it, but watch them and prepare to make moves and lose fish.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Also takes a bigger tank then 150g. I would stay away from it, if you are really wanting to try it and have money to waste. Get like 5 geryi or like 4-5 sanchezi and try it, but watch them and prepare to make moves and lose fish.


I have always kept sanchezi's together. It works out well, only if they have enough hiding places.

Greets


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> *Also takes a bigger tank then 150g.* I would stay away from it, if you are really wanting to try it and have money to waste. Get like 5 geryi or like 4-5 sanchezi and try it, but watch them and prepare to make moves and lose fish.


If I am not mistaken Primetime3wise got Macs to breed in a 125 oh yea has 7 of them also. Mac's or Geryi like everyone has been saying.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

any pics Piro??


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

ive always wanted to get a huge tank and cohab pygos and serras like reds and sanchezi or reds and rhoms, like 12 reds and 2-3 rhoms or sanchezi that way the rhoms will nip at reds and reds grow faster to keep them from getting eaten by the rhoms or sanchezi, i believe rhoms can be cohabed but i think you need pygos in there to absorb some of the aggression. someday when i have money for a large tank i will do this.

IMO, rhoms are like great white sharks i would assume they have huge territories covering many miles of tributaries like great whites roam the entire ocean, i believe this is why rhoms never do good in aquarium situations as far as cohabs go and growth rates.

there are no captive great whites alive today.

-Josh


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Reds and Sanchezi have been kept togetehr before. Like 1 Sanchezi in a shoal of Reds. Rhoms and Reds will just result in alot of food for the Rhoms.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

lo4life said:


> any pics Piro??


Pic's are following a.s.a.p. Greetz


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Reds and Sanchezi have been kept togetehr before. Like 1 Sanchezi in a shoal of Reds. Rhoms and Reds will just result in alot of food for the Rhoms.


I dissagree! Every time I have had rhoms with reds or any serra with reds for that matter, the Reds have always destroyed the serra's! I am sure there are mixed results!


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

lo4life said:


> any pics Piro??


some pics of my Hoplias with my caribe piranhas, pics of the manueli with sanchezi's are following asap because It's hard to make pics when the sanchezi's are among the plants all the time

greetz


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

i had a 6 sanchezi's in a tank together for 7 weeks. they were juveniles no larger than 3inches. It was no fun. very very territorial. 2 seperator nursing baskets in the tank as fish kept nipping at one another. when the weakest one was removed, the next weakest would get beat up on. when the strongest was removed the next up would take over. Im sure if left to their own devices, one fish would be left in relatively short time. At best they can cohab but scared and beat up looking. After seeing this, i traded them all in for store credit. single piranhas are no fun unless it's a big elong or rhom... considered for a second keeping a few serras in a large shoaling tank of pygos but Im sure the serras would hide in the bush and take pot shots at the pygos. no fun.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

mag said:


> i had a 6 sanchezi's in a tank together for 7 weeks. they were juveniles no larger than 3inches. It was no fun. very very territorial. 2 seperator nursing baskets in the tank as fish kept nipping at one another. when the weakest one was removed, the next weakest would get beat up on. when the strongest was removed the next up would take over. Im sure if left to their own devices, one fish would be left in relatively short time. At best they can cohab but scared and beat up looking. After seeing this, i traded them all in for store credit. single piranhas are no fun unless it's a big elong or rhom... considered for a second keeping a few serras in a large shoaling tank of pygos but Im sure the serras would hide in the bush and take pot shots at the pygos. no fun.


Didn't you have many plants in your tank then?


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Piro said:


> any pics Piro??


Pic's are following a.s.a.p. Greetz
[/quote]

A friend of mine is keeping a mixed serra group succesfully for aroud 4 months now. see the link for pic's:
http://nl.piranha-fury.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=108406

greetz


----------

